# cheapest place to buy retrofit windows



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

sacseven said:


> I am paying my window guy $200-225 a window installed. The only problem is that he is driving an escalade to his appointments and has a brand new f-150 delivery truck. He can't install this week because he is in the Caribbean on another vacation.
> 
> I tried pricing out just the windows and the cheapest I can find would only net him about $80 profit on every window. Where is this guy buying vinyl retrofit windows that would let him live a nice lifestyle?


 your kidding right.....may be you should just ask him ....wow..


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Installing cheap windows is not a bright thing to do. It would be simpler to throw money out an open window in the winter, same effect.

I will not install cheapy windows. When they don't work and/or the air blows thru, you will blame me, not the windows. The windows I use cost me more that his installed price, and I don't work for free.


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

Agree with Just Bill.

There is a company here that advertises in the paper "any size vinyl replacement window installed $259". I got some for my last house. While they were pretty good, they don't remove your old frame. So you wind p with a frame inside a frame, which nets you a much smaller window pane space. 

Go with something good, otherwise you'll probably just wind up having it redone in a few years.

As for his accounting, I see plenty of deadbeats driving beautiful vehicles. They are in debt up to their ears. Just because he's driving great cars and taking spiffy vacations doesn't mean he's swimming in money.....


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

He probably has the cheapest labor cost he can get which = problems for you.

I would also doubt that he is making his money on window installed in this capacity.


----------



## More Power! (Aug 2, 2011)

Just Bill said:


> Installing cheap windows is not a bright thing to do. It would be simpler to throw money out an open window in the winter, same effect.


As a homeowner who made that mistake, I can tell you that bargain windows are no bargain. You'd be wise to heed Just Bill's caution.

About 15 years ago we bought vinyl replacement windows based partly on price. They were great the first few, very few, years. Then we began mentioning to one another "Boy, these windows don't seem to be doing as well as they used to. How can that be? They're only <whatever> years old!" Then, about five years ago, bits started breaking and the bigger window started sagging.

This time, while we didn't go top-drawer, we did buy decent windows, made by a reputable manufacturer, through an installer that's been in the business for years and backs up their work. Everything from the quality of the windows, themselves, to the quality of the installation, is far, _far_ superior to what we had before.

I have something in my quote bag that is apropos to this discussion:


> "There is hardly anything in the world that some man cannot make a little worse and sell a little cheaper, and he who considers price only is that man's lawful prey." - John Ruskin (1819-1900)


Jim


----------



## sacseven (Nov 22, 2010)

Advice noted. This guy has done 30 or 40 jobs for me over the last 2 years. I am asking for suggestions on where to purchase. Please stay on topic and input any manufactures you know to have low prices.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

First of all the guy is buying windows at a price you aren't entitled to, so there is profit for him there. Then, at eighty dollars left over for labor he is making in excess of $100 per hour/window. That's how you take trips to the Caribbean and drive Escalades. If you don't like it find a different installer/supplier. If you know he is gone to the Islands then he has already said too much and obviously is braggadocious and keep in mind the Escalade and the F-150 are financed. Of course you are making the payments for the next couple of months but that's the way life goes.

P.S. Cheap replacement windows isn't the way to go. If you think you are pissed at him now just wait a year or two after those cheapies are installed and see what you think of the guy then.


----------



## More Power! (Aug 2, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> P.S. Cheap replacement windows isn't the way to go. If you think you are pissed at him now just wait a year or two after those cheapies are installed and see what you think of the guy then.


Depends. Considering the OP posted "This guy has done 30 or 40 jobs for me over the last 2 years," one suspects he's either renting-out, so he doesn't care about the energy costs, or flipping, in which case he doesn't care at all.

Jim


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Depends. Considering the OP posted "This guy has done 30 or 40 jobs for me over the last 2 years," one suspects he's either renting-out, so he doesn't care about the energy costs, or flipping, in which case he doesn't care at all.


True enough! A bad investment is still a bad investment no matter how much you can justify it on the front end.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

sacseven said:


> Advice noted. This guy has done 30 or 40 jobs for me over the last 2 years. I am asking for suggestions on where to purchase. Please stay on topic and input any manufactures you know to have low prices.


How do you know that the cars and trips on your dime?

30 to 40 jobs over two years, hardly sounds like making a killing.

I know of plenty of guys that drive new trucks and take vacations that don't have 2 red cents to rub together.

Talk to your local building supply houses. They usually get spiffs from manufacturers from time to time on products or leftovers.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

He's done 30-40 jobs for you and apparently you've been satisfied. Why would you care what he drives or where he vacations? I'd rather deal with a vendor who's making money and doing the job right than one who's not making money and shortcutting everywhere he can.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Why didn't you ask your contractor what brand windows he's selling you?


----------

